# Finally Shot Some Pintails



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

And spoonies:



And some wigeon, spoonies, GWT, etc:



And swans:


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Would you mind me asking what camera you are using? I want to get into "shooting" some waterfowl with a camera as they come into my spread next next season. Cool pictures


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

That last picture of the swan is one of a kind!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Wow! Those are some of the best pics I have ever seen.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow awesome pics. there was some awesome looking spoonies.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great shooting Jon!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Seriously amazing. Would love to get some of your pics and blow them up, frame them and put them in my office...WOW !!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

J_marx22 said:


> Would you mind me asking what camera you are using? I want to get into "shooting" some waterfowl with a camera as they come into my spread next next season. Cool pictures


Nikon D500 with Nikon 300mm f/4D, with and without the Nikon TC14E II teleconverter.



dkhntrdstn said:


> wow awesome pics. there was some awesome looking spoonies.


Thanks. I had downloaded the keepers to my computer, and took one last run through before clearing my SD card. I found the one of the spoonies, which is probably the best one technically of flying birds. I don't shoot spoonies with a gun as a rule, well one last year on the last day, but it was my first in 30 years or so, but they can be photogenic.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Love your pictures. Do you use a drone for some of the shots?


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice pics love um

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Love your pictures. Do you use a drone for some of the shots?


Nope. I don't think they're legal on our WMAs, and don't own one, anyway. They typically don't have high end cameras. For instance, my little Sony RX100MV has Sony's latest sensor. The DJI Phantom 4 Pro is two generations behind, and has only a wide angle lens.

Oh, and thanks to this site for upgrading it's posting capabilities. I used to post my stuff preferentially on another forum because it's hosting was better, but got kicked off there by a southern ******* chickensh*t moderator who couldn't handle the truth. Now that this site works so well, no worries.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Lol


Knew you'd appreciate that, Jer.:grin:


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

All the pics are fantastic, but I do favor #2 with the four bulls crowding the hen. Would it be okay with you if I saved it as my computer wallpaper?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Steve G said:


> All the pics are fantastic, but I do favor #2 with the four bulls crowding the hen. Would it be okay with you if I saved it as my computer wallpaper?


Non-commercial use is okay. I'm told by a friend that the drake with his head up is exhibiting courting behavior. I have a photo that shows courting behavior on the ice, but that's the first time I've ever seen it in the air.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

A rare look at what Paddler goes through to bring us these shots.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the swan blind! I've been thinking about something like that. Shooting while laying on your back is very awkward.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

paddler said:


> Nikon D500 with Nikon 300mm f/4D, with and without the Nikon TC14E II teleconverter.


Good work! I'm really liking my D500. Haven't stretched its legs on wildlife yet, but just got back from a lacrosse tournament in CA and it worked great with 70-200 F2.8. Keeper rate is just higher with this body then my old D300. I'm itching to try the 200-500 on 500.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

paddler said:


> Non-commercial use is okay.


Thank you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gdog said:


> Good work! I'm really liking my D500. Haven't stretched its legs on wildlife yet, but just got back from a lacrosse tournament in CA and it worked great with 70-200 F2.8. Keeper rate is just higher with this body then my old D300. I'm itching to try the 200-500 on 500.


People really like the 200mm-500mm. I was concerned by the sample variation reported in the Photography Life. I'm excited for the new 500mm f/4E. I need to work on my technique.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

We went out on a hunt today to run some traffic. Traffic was slow for what we set up for. But the swan and duck show was incredible! Yes I should of had my camera but there is time for that later. Swans landing at our feet. Pintails were putting on one hell of a display. It seems early but we were under Pintail courtship flights all afternoon.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> We went out on a hunt today to run some traffic. Traffic was slow for what we set up for. But the swan and duck show was incredible! Yes I should of had my camera but there is time for that later. Swans landing at our feet. Pintails were putting on one hell of a display. It seems early but we were under Pintail courtship flights all afternoon.


I think of it as going out for a day of photography with a possible chance to kill a goose. See what I did there?


----------

